# Ryobi...The Throwaway Tool Company



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate to hear that you had a bad experience with Ryobi and it sounds like you have, but I have had great luck with their 18 volt rechargable tools, you can buy 2 of any 1 item and it would still be cheaper than 1 of most of the other brands and after 2 years the kit is holding up well. I did purchase a Ryobi weedeater that did'nt last till the water got hot, but Home Depot replaced it and so far the new one has'nt gave any trouble.


----------



## RainPure (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm glad that you are happy with their products. I was too; until I learned that instead of buying an inexpensive replacement part I had to buy a replacement tool. I replaced it ith a Dremel brand that has the replacement part I needed for Ryobi in stock and available immediately for pennies. Ryobi is definately crossed off of my future shopping lists.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RainPure said:


> the Ryobi rep *told me that all I could do was to get rid of the old tool and buy a new one.*
> 
> I will follow his advice but hell will freeze over before I buy another Ryobi product.


RainPure, Welcome to the Forum
I understand your anger at being told by a Rep to basically go pound sand. No excuse for the Rep to say that, but I would blame Ryobi Management for poor training. The sad fact is that now entry level fools frequently are indeed *Throw-Away*.

I had an acquaintance that called Senco (a great company) about a crapped out one gallon compressor. The Senco Rep diplomatically told him sorry sorry sorry but that is *not a serviceable item*. I don't know if there was any financial adjustment as most companies go to great lengths to maintain customer good-will. 
.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not only Ryobi....

My Roto-zip tool died this summer - one of my favorite tools. My husband took it apart and found it was a small spring that had broken so I called the company to order a new spring and was told "these tools are throw away tools, you'll need to purchase a new one. Sorry." 

Throw away a $160 tool because a little spring is broken that probably would cost <$5 retail? What is wrong with this picture?! :furious: Our society (and the tool manufacturers, etc) needs to go back to the old days when we fixed what we owned that was broken by getting a new part. Sorry about the preachin' it just gets my blood boiling...

Long story short I wasn't going to buy a new one so we made a spring for it and are hoping it will last a while.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I killed my Dremel trying to cut through plaster. I bought the Rotozip to complete the job but that only lasted 2o minutes. Finally bought the Ryobi version. The Ryobi was the only one that didn't mind the dust. I've got a few Ryobi tools and for me they seem to take a fair amount of abuse. Haven't killed one yet. 
Oh, and the collet is $1.71 from here:
http://www.ryobitools.com/support/parts_batteries


----------



## RainPure (Oct 21, 2009)

When I visited the link that you supplied I got this message "Part is No Longer Available (and none in stock)". :whistling2:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I was looking at 
part # 6904501 -- COLLET 1/4"
for the P530 rotary tool.
Is that the one that you have?
I made it through check out to the page where I needed to input a cc#.

Edit: I also checked the 1/8" collet, that looks like it is in stock too.
Edit2: I see now, Do you have the HT230?
Edit3: It looks like those are in stock too the 4pc set is $1.19


----------



## RainPure (Oct 21, 2009)

The part I needed was 51159R for he Ryobi HT20VSK. I do not need it anymore. I threw it in the trash and replaced it with a Dremel brand tool. I will not buy Ryobi again. :no:


----------



## OffRoadAudio (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Ryobi 18v drill that I bought when I purchased my first house. I didn't know how to use it, and it was abused badly. I still abuse it daily as I fix up a 3600 sq ft, 110 year old farm house. I still takes the abuse and is going strong.


I have a Ryobi jigsaw that is a complete piece of crap. This thing cuts like it's set on a miter angle, even going through 1x pine - useless.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a ryobi hammer drill, and has been abused and abused and still kicking......


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I wonder if Ryobi has changed their drills/batteries.

I have owned 2 Ryobi cordless drills (home and work) one 12V and one 14.4V and the batteries crapped out on both of them after just a couple years of moderate use.


----------



## redrover (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL, when I first saw the battery Ryobi skill saw my brother bought I thought it was a toy (the Makita tools I bought my husband as gifts required listing in the divorce agreement.) Then fell in love with the battery thing and that saw has served well considering it's blade size. With no tender loving care at all for 9 years now and still going strong.
When replacing a drill, I went with another 18v Ryobi and dropped many times from ladders is holding up fine 8 years later. Do sorta miss a key chuck…some times.
Yes the older batteries did not last for long (3 years for me) and a disappointment. On the third set I saw the newer lithium needed a improved charger and both cost near to a packaged another drill, light and 2 batteries. Got me another drill (3 years ago) and use both drills constantly (drill and drive) for 3 years now, was a great investment.
Then with last set of the older batteries dying out went looking for more Lithium. Still as expensive battery alone near to w/charger, and same drill, light and 2 batteries slightly more. Got me another drill, light and 2 batteries. The cordless thing is just soooo much nicer and Ryobi and a lot cheaper for my budget restrictions.

BTW, I've thought about all those multi tools. Have gone thru 3 Dremel and 1 POJ, I sure hesitate to.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 10 Ryobi batteries, 6 NiCd and 4 Lithium. Time will tell how well the Li batteries hold up.

Of the 6 NiCds, one is starting to show weakness. First noticed it when using a tool and it didn't seem to last long. Recharged and reused it, and it seemed to do the same thing. 

To check it, I charged all my NiCds on the same day and checked the no-load violtage of all 6 each day for a week. The battery I thought seemed to have a problem lost voltage quicker than the others. All 6 came off charge with a voltage reading of between 20.5 and 20.9 volts (the 'weak one was 20.6 volts). After 7 days, the 5 'good' batteries were between 20.0 and 20.1 volts (very surprised at how close all of them were), and the battery that appeared weak was 19.4 volts. An obvious difference from the rest. An interesting observation: I also charged 2 Ridgid NiCd batteries at the same time, and they were also 20.0 and 20.1 vols at the end of the week.

What really surprises me is that the weak battery is the newest of my NiCds. I bought it in a kit with the impact driver 18 months ago (date code is December 2007). The others are from 2005, 2006 and 2007.

I'm going to try running the 'weak' battery all the way down a couple of times in a radio, and seeing if it gets better, but I suspect it is on it's way out.

Any suggestions on what I could do to save It, or is it dead? Anyone got any insight as to why me worst battery is my newest?


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

RainPure said:


> I have a Ryobi cutting tool similar to a Dremel tool. One tooth broke off the collet (a 50 cent item). When I contacted Ryobi I was told that the replacement part was not available and after further discussion the Ryobi rep told me that all I could do was to get rid of the old tool and buy a new one.
> 
> I will follow his advice but hell will freeze over before I buy another Ryobi product.


I'm not here to knock anybody (or company). But in terms of power (Torque) and charge retention in battery, it leaves a lot to be desired!!!:furious:


----------

